# Bobby Jackson



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

What's his price tag? The Warriors need a point guard and bobby has proven to be one helluva clutch player. Imagine how good he would be if he played 40 min a night!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yea, I have no clue why he wasn't in the game in the place of Christie down the stretch....

I guess there's always next year. Oh, Bobby isn't going anywhere...


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

unless somebody offers the kings an offer they cant refuse
bobby is valuable, kings may get a lot out of him if he is on the trade market, his stock really rose during the conf finals


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, but what is an offer they can't refuse? This team doesn't really have any real weaknesses, except for a quality backup at center.

If anyone gets traded, it will be Doug Christie because he isn't really needed with the emergence of Turkoglu.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

turkoglu plays the 3
he is much too slow to play shooting guard


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Try to follow what I am saying. With Peja, Jackson and Turkoglu holding down minutes at the swing positions, Christie isn't really needed.

Turkoglu actually defended Kobe fairly well in the short period of time that he played the 2. I think he can develop into a good defender because of his size.

If they can trade Christie for a quality big man then they would do it in a second......


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Try to follow what I am saying. With Peja, Jackson and Turkoglu holding down minutes at the swing positions, Christie isn't really needed.
> 
> Turkoglu actually defended Kobe fairly well in the short period of time that he played the 2. I think he can develop into a good defender because of his size.
> ...


If Turkoglu could drop a couple more pounds and get some definition in his body, it would increase his speed. I too thought his efforts on Bryant were commendable, though I would almost be more inclined to trade him before Christie.

At times Christie appears to be the heart and soul of the Kings


----------

